
Why Every Website Wants You to Accept Its Cookies - gesticulator
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/12/10/18656519/what-are-cookies-website-tracking-gdpr-privacy
======
PaulHoule
My take.

The Euro "cookie popups" were a stage in the normalization of deviance to the
popups that harass people everywhere they go on the web.

The Euro popups were mandated in some countries because the Euro zone didn't
like it that Google and Facebook dominated the web. Thus they had to pass laws
that would ensure they would never have Euro zone competitors.

Any resistance that devs, designers, and others who care about UX was
destroyed by "it's required by law". By the time everybody started chasing
away their customers with popups, it was too late.

------
ggm
Cookies bisect into useful state for session management and all the other
truly awful uses. Unfortunately it's impossible to avoid "the evil bit"
problem and you cannot a priori know it's a useful or useless cookie.

QUIC session state has potential but I believe won't end the dependency. If
you don't keep state in the browser side and you want either idempotent or
portable state outcomes you have to have a three way rendezvous to restore
prior state into a new binding.

Tracking is shit but some cookies are purposeful

~~~
gesticulator
Just saw the comment - I think it's easy to delineate between 3rd party and
1st party cookies, though I know that this would make is much harder to use a
lot of SaaS products like Google Analytics etc.

Is it possible for us to create a tech ecosystem where those 3rd party cookies
can be avoided in general?

